# 86 300zx turbo! got a couple problems please help!



## Ryan Fields (Jan 11, 2014)

Well ill start off by saying this is my first z and im going to post a description of it and what i have done to it in my first paragraph and if you don't want to read all of that i will post the problems in my second paragraph. and even with the problems it has i phuking love it! also i live on Hawaii so getting parts is not the easiest or the cheapest. i bought my 86 300zx turbo at an abandoned vehicle auction a few months ago for $100. i was stoked. surprisingly i noticed that that the odometer was only at 39843 miles i got even more stoked! i found dmv paperwork backing this up in the glove box too!its super clean inside and out, could use a new paint job and new exhaust but its a 26 year old car that has lived near the ocean and in the hot sun for almost all of its life. i started working on it replaced spark plugs, battery, air filter, fuel filter, oil filter, going to replace tires this weekend, changed fluids, and i got it started. it now sounds great except i need to replace the exhaust cuz its a little rusty. but it runs smooth and idles perfect i haven't driven it except up my driveway because the tires are pretty old and i don't really trust them. 

now onto the problems. i bought the chilton book for this car and it mentioned that if the lights for the adjustable suspension are blinking then there is a problem in the system somewhere. i also read on a forum that the different sequence of blinking lights means something different. im not sure about that but if its true on mine the setting that the switch is on stays on solid and the other two blink. if that means something specific then could someone please let me know what that is! also in my z i have the digital dash, unfortunately the gauges don't work! i am gonna post a picture of my dash cuz it is only the gauges and not the light indicators such as brake and security and what not! also the digital accelerometer and compass do work. im not sure if that makes a difference but i figured id mention it. on this matter i as well read on a forum that if you are have a problem like this it is normally the power supply and it is possible to just re-solder the connections. if this is the case that would be awesome as we all know how expensive those parts are! 

these are the only problems i have come across so far so if anyone has any advice on these matters that would be grand!


----------



## Ryan Fields (Jan 11, 2014)

I have recently Put the new tires on my z and took it for a test drive. I backed it down my driveway and when I went to drive it was really lagging. Kinda like it was stuck in 3rd gear. it felt that way until I got it up to about 40 or 50 mph, then it drove great. after driving it for about 10 mins I drove back to my house pulled back up in my driveway, but I pulled too close to my truck so I backed back down my driveway to reposition my self and when I put it in drive nothing happened. it just continued to roll backwards. so I backed all the way down my driveway thinking maybe its just cuz of the slope, but still nothing. it just wont go into gear. Reverse, 1st, 2nd and drive. None of them work, there was no noise or anything, it just stopped working. ive checked my transmission fluid, and it isn't low. im not sure what this could be. any advise. and also, once it stopped working the gauges came on! haha


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Digital dash power supply failure is common. You can remove the unit and repair the solder joints with a heat gun, similar to a faulty video card. The dash itself also has issues with solder joint failure. 

The pins for the power supply connector also come loose over the years. Try smacking the dash area a bit and see if the gauges try to work. The pins can be tweaked with a pick.

The adjustable suspension is likely worn out. The shocks/struts have been NLA for several years. Look into some quality aftermarket replacements once you get the car running. I also recommend a timing belt, as I saw no mention of it while skimming your post.

The transmission issue will require some diagnosis. I believe the automatic used in these cars is prone to failure. Get a copy of the FSM and see if you can figure it out. FSMs are available in PDF format at XenonZ31.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the fluid level of the transmission and the shift cable. If those are good, you likely need an transmission overhaul. 
You can actually still get the entire strut or just the strut cartridge from Nissan, but they are expensive. Online, expect to pay close to $700 for each complete front strut (P/N: 54302-11P26 and 54303-11P26) or about $450 ea. for just the strut cartridge (P/N: 56105-11P26). The rear shocks are about $350 ea. and are P/N: 56210-11P26. These parts would have to be special ordered through Nissan. That said, I would also consider the aftermarket for options due to the price; the originals were made by Tokico.


----------



## Ryan Fields (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you for your responses. I think I have fixed the dash problem, or it fixed itself more or less. and as far as the suspension goes, I plan on replacing it with aftermarket suspension. the main problem I have now is this transmission problem. the fluid level is good at the full mark when the car is off and it rises a little when the car is running. I haven't checked the shift cable yet but I will. I really hope I don't have to replace the transmission, that would be unfortunate. mostly because I live in Hawaii and getting those kind of parts out here is hell! I was really hoping it was just gonna be a sensor or something. haha


----------



## Ryan Fields (Jan 11, 2014)

So i have heard different theory's on what this could be, but overall it is sounding to me like my problem is my transmission. i have found a donor car, a 85 n/a 5 speed. would it be possible to swap my automatic on my 86 turbo for the 5 speed on the 85 n/a?


----------



## Ryan Fields (Jan 11, 2014)

what i guess i should have asked is what would i need to buy to do this swap? The 85 has a little over 80000 miles on it. Are there things that i should buy new or do you think i should be able to pull everything off of the 85? Obviously you don't know the condition of the 85 but if i get super lucky and everything is in great shape are there parts that i should just buy new?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe you will need a turbo 5 speed computer. I can't remember if the auto ecm will work properly with a manual. If the 85 is a 2+2 the driveshaft will be too long for your car. Everything else should basically bolt on. Replace the clutch and resurface the flywheel while its all apart.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

It should be fairly straightforward swap going from automatic to manual. The auto ECU will work just fine with a manual trans, so no worries there. You'll need the transmission mount, the pedal assembly, the shifter (should come with trans), clutch, flywheel, throw-out bearing, clutch master cylinder, clutch slave cylinder, clutch dampener, and all the hydraulic lines. All of these things should be a direct swap from the donor car. The only complication you will run into is if the donor car is a 2+2 model. If so, you'll have to use the 2+2 driveshaft. Otherwise, you're golden. That '86 turbo will really come to life with a manual trans!

I'm not sure, but you may need the speedo gear from the donor car as well. Is the donor car a digi dash, or analog? I don't know if the auto trans run the same speedo gear as the manuals... probably not.


----------



## Uglygremlin (Dec 13, 2021)

Ryan Fields said:


> I have recently Put the new tires on my z and took it for a test drive. I backed it down my driveway and when I went to drive it was really lagging. Kinda like it was stuck in 3rd gear. it felt that way until I got it up to about 40 or 50 mph, then it drove great. after driving it for about 10 mins I drove back to my house pulled back up in my driveway, but I pulled too close to my truck so I backed back down my driveway to reposition my self and when I put it in drive nothing happened. it just continued to roll backwards. so I backed all the way down my driveway thinking maybe its just cuz of the slope, but still nothing. it just wont go into gear. Reverse, 1st, 2nd and drive. None of them work, there was no noise or anything, it just stopped working. ive checked my transmission fluid, and it isn't low. im not sure what this could be. any advise. and also, once it stopped working the gauges came on! haha


Inside your transmission, assuming it’s an automatic, There is a belt that tightens down around the drums with the clutch. Probably worn out. The 2 belts cost 50 bucks each. if you feel up to rebuilding it.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

The auto ECU will work just fine with a manual trans, so no worries there. You'll need the transmission mount, the pedal assembly, the shifter (should come with trans), clutch, flywheel, throw-out bearing, clutch master cylinder, clutch slave cylinder, clutch dampener, and all the hydraulic lines.
Speed Test


----------



## Joseph_David_2312 (4 mo ago)

The power supply connector pins also wear out and become loose over time. Hit the dashboard and see if the dials try to respond. A pick can be used to fine-tune the position of the pins.



الدراسة في تركيا real estate istanbul​


----------

